# An AlpineZone Ski Gathering?



## Greg (Nov 30, 2004)

A few members have mentioned this to me privately. Any interest in setting up an "official" ski gathering at some point this season? Perhaps we can work with a selected ski area to get a group rate for "sponsoring" such an event. If anyone is interested, post a suggestion for where in this thread. Remember, it should be accessible from as many locations in New England and the Northeast as possible. Once we define "where", we can define "when"...


----------



## bvibert (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm not sure where to have it, but if its within day trip distance for me then I'll most likely be there!


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 30, 2004)

Same here.  I know that Crotched gave NELSAP a great deal.  www.nelsap.org

Maybe somewhere that will be more reasonably priced as well.


----------



## Greg (Nov 30, 2004)

Some thoughts off the top of my head based on the good rapport I have with these mountains' reps:

Berkshire East
Burke
Cannon
Jiminy Peak
Mad River Glen
Sunapee
Loon
Ski Butternut
Waterville Valley

Out of that list, BEAST and Sunapee are most accessible to those in Northern and Southern New England, while Jiminy may be the best option for New Englanders and New Yorkers alike. Thoughts?


----------



## teachski (Nov 30, 2004)

For many of us, Burke, although I love the mountain, would have to be an overnighter...if that were to be the place we would be wise to see about getting some sort of group lodging plan too.  Cannon, Loon and MRG would be similar.  

I think that you should do a poll...see where most of the people would prefer to meet.  The list you have there is good, but you could also add a couple places like Crotched, Mt. Snow/Haystack and possibly Bromley.

I'd be willing to do a place that would require me, for travel reasons, to stay over, but maybe that should be a question too.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 30, 2004)

OK, I'm biased, but BURKE is great and my home.  Besides, they'd love the much needed attention.   :wink: 

It is not a hard drive, just a longer drive and there are some lodging options in St. Jay (Comfort Inn, etc).


----------



## teachski (Nov 30, 2004)

Yes, Agreed, and I have stayed at the comfort Inn on several ocassions.  I have also stayed at other places in the area, there are enough to choose from, but sometimes during snowmobile season it gets tough to get one.

Plan ahead.


----------



## Greg (Nov 30, 2004)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> OK, I'm biased, but BURKE is great and my home.  Besides, they'd love the much needed attention.   :wink:
> 
> It is not a hard drive, just a longer drive and there are some lodging options in St. Jay (Comfort Inn, etc).


I'm sure we could work something out with them too. I'm planning to hit Burke from CT as a day trip this year despite the 3:30+ drive so this may be a great excuse. On the other hand, it'll be a haul for any New Yorkers from this forum (which there are now a number of) wanting to do a day trip...

Let's see what other suggestions are posted here, and I'll then start a poll.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 30, 2004)

great idea, i'm definitely game to meet up for turns with the many fine folks who frequent this forum.  here are my thoughts:

there is no way to please everyone, new england is huge and no matter where you pick someone will have to drive at least 3+ hours.  that said, i think NH and VT are the states to be looking towards.  ME and NY are kinda far away for too many people and not central.  MA would be fine, but i think it may be hard to drag anyone living up in the mountains of VT and NH down to MA for skiing.  not saying fine skiing can not be had in MA, but doesn't quite compare to what's in some people's own back yards.

my own bias is towards less crowded and cheaper ski areas.  also, if i am gonna drive 2-3 hours, it needs to be an area that justifies the drive.  ascutney is centrally located too, that may be an option.  i've never skied there, but seems like it's central to everyone.  while sunapee is a good location, i don't think i would want to be there on a weekend.  i like the burke option, not centrally located and everyone has to drive, but great mountain with something for everyone, cheap, no crowds, etc.  if the mountain justifies the drive, it's easier to excuse the driving distance such as the MRG option; however, that area doesn't leave much for people who enjoy groomers.  and a single chair isn't the most social way for a group to ride lifts  

perhaps two different AZ meet up days would be best?  here's my idea: have an AZ day at beast for western new englanders and new yorkers then have another AZ day somewhere in the white mountains (i'll include burke in this range as well, same general geographical location. i always associate burke more with NH than VT since it's so close to 93).  some folks may be able to do both, but all most all could do either/or.  so i'd vote beast and burke on two different weekends.


----------



## Greg (Nov 30, 2004)

riverc0il makes some very good points. I didn't think of Ascutney, but that's a great option! I haven't skied there since the 96/97 season so it would be great to go back!

I also like the two event approach. One for Northern New Englanders and one for New Yorkers. I'm getting a bit ahead of ourselves, but I would prefer a weekday event; maybe a Friday.

Other thoughts?


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 30, 2004)

weekends only here.

which day of the week most people could make it might be handled better by a poll?


----------



## teachski (Dec 1, 2004)

Unfortunately, Weekends only here too.

I can only make mid-weeks during school vacations.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 1, 2004)

I could possibly do a Friday as long as it was planned far enough in advance.  Sundays would be better for me though...


----------



## skimom (Dec 1, 2004)

Sounds like fun !  I'm interested and will plan to be there as long as my guy doesn't have a race that weekend.  So it'll have to be a maybe for now.

I've got mom duty as chief cow-bell ringer and cheer-leader !!


----------



## Stephen (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm there. Wherever THERE is...


----------



## MichaelJ (Dec 2, 2004)

You can probably count me in, too, depending on the weekend. Already, my winter is getting booked!


----------



## salida (Dec 2, 2004)

Im in


----------



## Terry (Dec 5, 2004)

*alpine zone gathering*

Sounds like fun to me. But it would have to be a weekend for me to make it. :beer:


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Dec 5, 2004)

How about Mount Snow?


----------



## Greg (Dec 6, 2004)

Okay. Let's pick a ski area:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/viewtopic.php?t=2495


----------

